# Hey



## astrotechie (Mar 23, 2007)

_I'm new here. But oh well with the obvious.
Well my name is Priynk. And Im the assistant tech director at my high school. And to be promoted to tech director next year. 
Well i dont think i need to say much since i was referred here by my friend who has stated everything about our new "state of the art" auditorium._


----------



## soundlight (Mar 23, 2007)

Welcome to controlbooth!


----------



## Van (Mar 24, 2007)

Welcome aboard ! nice to have you. ASk questions, post answers, it's a lot of fun.


----------



## Chris15 (Mar 24, 2007)

As Van said, Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Edrick (Mar 24, 2007)

astrotechie said:


> _I'm new here. But oh well with the obvious.
> Well my name is Priynk. And Im the assistant tech director at my high school. And to be promoted to tech director next year.
> Well i dont think i need to say much since i was referred here by my friend who has stated everything about our new "state of the art" auditorium._



remind me on monday to take pictures for the people here. I've been meaning to do it but since we've been waiting on the holes for the cabling i haven't gotten to it. since we have them now it's a good time to take pictures.


----------



## astrotechie (Mar 25, 2007)

Rickblu said:


> remind me on monday to take pictures for the people here. I've been meaning to do it but since we've been waiting on the holes for the cabling i haven't gotten to it. since we have them now it's a good time to take pictures.


_
k i will. If i remember to remind you_


----------



## dvlasak (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome to Control Booth!

Dennis


----------

